# What to serve with parmesan-encrusted tilapia?



## Jared_mizanin

Hello,

I'm going to be baking up some parmesan-encrusted tilapia and am looking for a side or two to serve with it.  Preferably something pretty healthy.  I'm just not too certain what would go with this dish.

Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Alix

How about tricolored quinoa done in chicken broth and some steamed asparagus?


----------



## Zereh

mmm Alix's idea sounds perfect to me!


----------



## Snip 13

I would serve it with a salad of baby leaf spinach, arugula, pine nuts, cherry tomatoes and finely sliced purple onions top with parmesan shavings or torn soft buffalo mozzarella and a dressing of balsamic and olive oil.


----------



## Cerise

*Baked Stuffed Zucchini Boats*
Baked Stuffed Zucchini Boats | The Apron Archives


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

All good answers.  Basically, any green and fresh veggie will go well with your fish.  Asparagus, as suggested by Alix, will compliment you fish nicely.  For another side, and if you think you need a starch, something like a whole-grain penne pasta, with a rich tomato sauce, complete with diced bell pepper, sliced onion, and mushrooms would go very well.  Another option is to make a savory dressing, like what you serve with turkey, again with good veggies such as onion and celery mixed in.  Another great side dish would be baked sweet potatoes, served with a compound butter made with butter, honey, and a touch of ginger.

The trick is to make sides with that have strong enough flavor to hold there own with the fish, but not overwhelm it.  The fish should be the star of the meal, with the sides acting as strong supporting actors.  The served beverage should be able to refresh the mouth, and be neutral enough to leave you ready for your next bite.

Desert, something light, like fresh strawberries, or sliced mango, or ripe cantaloupe would be a good contrast to the meal, and be healthy as well.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## menumaker

I would go with a  Fennel risoto. Chop a bulb of fennel into small thin strips and saute until soft in a little butter/oil. Take out and put aside. Stir in some rice into the remaining juices and add enough stock ( fish if you have it, vegetable if you haven't) little by little until done. Add blck pepper and if you like it a drizzle of Pernod. Serve simply with maybe a few halved cherry tomatoes on the side.
A lemon ice and raspberries would be nice to follow with.


----------

